# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Harina de platano

## dangoba2000

Tenemos harina de platano con certificación haccp control union a 6.5 soles mas igv llamar Dante 999167726Temas similares: OFERTA DE MAIZ MORADO/SACHA INCHI/LINAZA/PANELA/NUCES DE BRASIL/JENGIBRE/CHIA/ HARINA DE CAMOTE Y HARINA DE PLATANO / KIWICHA POP Harina de platano Venta de Harina de Plátano y Harina de Yuca REMATE DE HARINA DE YUCA Y HARINA DE PLATANO VERDE Vendo Harina de Platano, Yuca, Papa, Tocosh.

----------

